# I speak some Dutch but I don't have much practice



## JonC

Hello!
How can you say in Dutch something along the lines of "I speak some Dutch, but I don't have much practice". I'd like to convey that I don't speak/use the language often. I'm not sure if the following accurately conveys this: "Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, maar ik doe het niet vaak"? 

Thanks in advance for any help!
Jon


----------



## Peterdg

Welcome to the forum!

Your sentence is excellent!

If you want something more literal, you could say "Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands maar ik kan het niet echt veel oefenen!


----------



## Rhand

Or you could use "Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, maar ik gebruik het niet vaak".


----------



## JonC

Thanks Peter and Rhand for your help!


----------



## Susan97

All of the sentences mentioned above are very much correct. 
I would say something like: "Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, maar ik gebruik/spreek het niet vaak."


----------



## bibibiben

I prefer Peterdg's translation. Or else:

... maar oefenen doe ik het niet vaak.

If you don't have much practice due to certain unnamed circumstances, this would be a nice translation as well:

... maar van oefenen komt het niet vaak.


----------



## Rhand

bibibiben said:


> I prefer Peterdg's translation. Or else:
> 
> ... maar oefenen doe ik het niet vaak.
> 
> If you don't have much practice due to certain unnamed circumstances, this would be a nice translation as well:
> 
> ... maar van oefenen komt het niet vaak.



I disagree. He tries to convey that he doesn't speak dutch often, not that he doesn't practice it often. You're translating his initial sentence too literal.


----------



## bibibiben

Practice [noun] = doing something regularly in order to be able to do it better.  → Not to have practice = failure to do something regularly in order to be able to do it better. → Niet oefenen.

If you only want to emphasize that you're not speaking a language that often, without implying that you'd like to improve your skills, it would make more sense to say that you don't *use *it a lot.


----------



## Federico Bär

Just to put my two cents in this amusing thread, I suggest: # Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, dus praat duidelijk tegen mij...# - Adding "alstublieft" would of course make it more polite, but not necessary in a reply at this stage.-


----------



## GQ.Wong

JonC said:


> Hello!
> How can you say in Dutch something along the lines of "I speak some Dutch, but I don't have much practice". I'd like to convey that I don't speak/use the language often. I'm not sure if the following accurately conveys this: "Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, maar ik doe het niet vaak"?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> Jon



I would say something like this:
*
Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, maar ik spreek het niet vaak
*_I speak some Dutch, but I do not speak it often_*

Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, maar ik gebruik het niet vaak
*_I speak speak Dutch, but I do not use it often

_*Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, maar ik moet het vaker gebruiken*_
I speak some Dutch, but I have to use it more

_*Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, maar ik moet het vaker spreken*_
I speak some Dutch, but I have to speak it more
_*
Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, maar ik wil meer oefenen
*_I speak some Dutch, but I want to practice more. _*

Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, omdat ik het weinig spreek
*_I speak some Dutch, because I don´t speak it often.

_*Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, maar iedereen antwoord mij in het Engels *_
I speak some Dutch, but everybody answers me in English :=_


----------



## Federico Bär

Federico Bär said:


> Just to put my two cents in this amusing thread, I suggest: # Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, dus praat duidelijk tegen mij...# - Adding "alstublieft" would of course make it more polite, but not necessary in a reply at this stage.-



==GQ.Wong:
All the questions proposed up to now are perfectly understandable but they only refer to what the foreigner should do. That is quite obvious to the listener. But when the visitor requests him to speak slowly and articulately, he will at once realize what his pupil most needs, right from the beginning.- Regards.


----------



## GQ.Wong

Federico Bär said:


> ==GQ.Wong:
> All the questions proposed up to now are perfectly understandable but they only refer to what the foreigner should do. That is quite obvious to the listener. But when the visitor requests him to speak slowly and articulately, he will at once realize what his pupil most needs, right from the beginning.- Regards.



Isn´t this much politer?

*Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, kunt u langzamer spreken alstublieft*?
_I speak some Dutch, could you speak slower please?_

Duidelijk/ Clear suggest that the Native speaker has to speak clearer, while it´s the foreigner who doesn´t understand Dutch.


----------



## Federico Bär

Helemaal mee eens!.-


----------



## ThomasK

GQ.Wong said:


> I would say something like this:
> *
> Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, maar ik spreek het niet vaak
> *_I speak some Dutch, but I do not speak it often_*
> 
> Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, maar ik gebruik het niet vaak
> *_I speak speak Dutch, but I do not use it often
> 
> _*Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, maar ik moet het vaker gebruiken*_
> I speak some Dutch, but I have to use it more
> 
> _*Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, maar ik moet het vaker spreken*_
> I speak some Dutch, but I have to speak it more
> _*
> Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, maar ik wil meer oefenen
> *_I speak some Dutch, but I want to practice more. _*
> 
> Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, omdat ik het weinig spreek
> *_I speak some Dutch, because I don´t speak it often.
> 
> _*Ik spreek een beetje Nederlands, maar iedereen antwoordt mij in het Engels *_
> I speak some Dutch, but everybody answers me in English :=_


Dit moeten we vaker doen: verwoordingen suggereren _along the same lines, _in de lijn van de vraag, maar niet te letterlijk. '(Be)oefenen' is in principe prima als vertaling, maar niemand zou het zo gebruiken. 'Een taal beoefenen' vind ik op zich al wat vreemd, ongewoon. 'Een taal oefenen' is iéts couranter, maar de andere lijken mij veel idiomatischer.


----------

